

SublimeVideo HTML5 player released as a service - eng
http://blog.jilion.com/2010/08/31/introducing-sublimevideo-player-as-a-service

======
davidcann
It's really unfortunate that this pretty player will be only as a service -
with a monthly fee.

I'm not willing to trust them with hosting the player and/or videos. This also
seems to severely limit customization.

